
Handyman – A Multiuser Puppeteering System for Motion Control (1991) - seanmcdirmid
http://web.ncf.ca/au829/Handyman/Thesis.html
======
Isamu
Thanks for posting this! I was talking about this very idea just the other day
with my daughter who is interested in animation. It will be cool to research
this, great find!

